# Socket-Verbindungen übers Internet



## Dreieck (12. Jan 2021)

Hallo. Zuerst ein paar Worte über meine Frage. In diesem Forum wurde schon eine ähnliche Frage gestellt. Trotzdem konnte diese Frage mir meine Frage nicht beantworten. Ich habe Uno programmiert, dabei erfolgt die Verbindung über Sockets. Ein Computer erstellt einen lokalen ServerSocket, so erspare ich mir den Aufwand mit einem stationiertem Server. Ein andere kann nun beitreten, indem er die IP des Serves bei sich selber eingibt. Das alles funktioniert einwandfrei im sogenanntem Heimnetzwerk. Nun möchte ich aber Socket Verbindungen auch übers Internet ermöglichen. Ich weiß, dass Sockets eigentlich nicht der geeigneteste Datenübermittler sind für solche Spiele und generell fürs Internet ist. Jetzt bin ich schon so weit gekommen, dass ich weiß, wieso es nicht frunktioniert. Anscheinend an der Portfreigabe meines Routers (Fritz-Box). Der entsprechende Port bei mir am Router sollte eigentlich freigegeben sein oder muss der Port vermittelt werden. Zudem, ich muss UDP bei meinem Port verwenden oder? Was diese Frage eigentlich mit Java zu tun hat: Mein Code ist in Java geschrieben und wie schon erwähnt benutzte ich Sockets bzw. ServerSockets. (Bitte seid Nachsichtig mit mir, ich kenne mich nicht wirklich gut aus mit Netzwerkprogrammierung aus und das ist bis jetzt mein erstes eines solchen Projektes. Wenn hier irgend ein scheiss steht, wie das mit dem UDP sein könnte, bitte korrigiert mich.) Danke!


----------



## LimDul (12. Jan 2021)

Grundsätzlich sind Sockets schon sinnvoll, dass Problem ist, derjenige der den Serversocket aufmacht muss erreichbar sein.  Und das wird bei normalen Internetanschlüssen oft schwierig bis unmöglich. Hintergrund: Das eine Problem ist NAT (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netzwerkadressübersetzung). Du bekommt von deinem Provider eine IP-Adresse.  Aber du hast im Netzwerk zuhause mehr als ein Gerät. Die haben eigene, lokale IP-Adressen (192.168.x.y. bzw. 10.x.y.z) die aus dem Internet nicht erreichbar sind. Wenn dann eine Anfrage auf die IP-Adresse, die du vom Provider erhalten hast, bekommst, weiß die Fritzbox natürlich nicht, für wen die eigentlich gedacht ist.
Das heißt, du musst der Fritzbox z.B. sagen, wenn sie eine Anfrage auf Port 12345 bekommt, dann soll sie die an den Rechner mit der IP 192.168.178.34 an den Port 12345 weiterleiten. Damit geht dann auch sowas (der andere muss dann natürlich deine öffentliche IP-Adresse eingeben).

*Problem*
Mittlerweile bekommt man vielen Providern (vor allem unitymedia/vodafone) aber gar keine IPv4 Adresse (also eine der Form a.b.c.d) mehr, weil es zu wenig davon gibt. Man bekommt nur noch eine IPv6 Adresse und Verbindungen die nur über IPv4 funktionieren werden quasi per NAT auf Seiten des Providers gemacht. Nun kannst du aber nicht beim Provider so eine Portweiterleitung einrichten. Das heißt, wenn du so einen Internetanschluss hast, funktioniert das ganze nur über IPv6. Und wenn der Client aber kein IPv6 Anschluss hat, geht es schlicht und ergreifend gar nicht.

Eigentlich braucht man für sowas sinnvollerweise einen im Netz frei erreichbaren Server.


----------



## Dreieck (12. Jan 2021)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Grundsätzlich sind Sockets schon sinnvoll, dass Problem ist, derjenige der den Serversocket aufmacht muss erreichbar sein.  Und das wird bei normalen Internetanschlüssen oft schwierig bis unmöglich. Hintergrund: Das eine Problem ist NAT (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netzwerkadressübersetzung). Du bekommt von deinem Provider eine IP-Adresse.  Aber du hast im Netzwerk zuhause mehr als ein Gerät. Die haben eigene, lokale IP-Adressen (192.168.x.y. bzw. 10.x.y.z) die aus dem Internet nicht erreichbar sind. Wenn dann eine Anfrage auf die IP-Adresse, die du vom Provider erhalten hast, bekommst, weiß die Fritzbox natürlich nicht, für wen die eigentlich gedacht ist.
> Das heißt, du musst der Fritzbox z.B. sagen, wenn sie eine Anfrage auf Port 12345 bekommt, dann soll sie die an den Rechner mit der IP 192.168.178.34 an den Port 12345 weiterleiten. Damit geht dann auch sowas (der andere muss dann natürlich deine öffentliche IP-Adresse eingeben).
> 
> *Problem*
> ...


Vielen Dank für deine so schnelle Antwort! Ich besitze im Internet ausschließlich eine ipv4 Adsresse **.***.***.162 (https://whatismyipaddress.com/). Gehen wir jetzt davon ich wäre der Server und mein gegenüber (in dem Fall irgendein Client) hätte auch eine ipv4 Addresse. Ich müsste über den Fritz-Box Router nicht nur eine Portfreigabe ermöglichen, sondern auch eine Portvermittlung einrichten, die ich aber durch den Router nicht ermöglichen kann? Meine 2. Frage richtet sich an einen Server, der Frei erreichbar ist. Ich besitze einen Raspery Pi, den ich als Server nutzen könnte. Aber einen Anschluss zum Internet für einen statischen Server kostet wiederrum Geld, verstehe ich das richtig? Oder wäre es irgendwie möglichen auch durch den Router einen statischen Server zu errichten (Zwar unlogisch, aber Fragen kann man es ja mal...).


----------



## LimDul (12. Jan 2021)

Dreieck hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank für deine so schnelle Antwort! Ich besitze im Internet ausschließlich eine ipv4 Adsresse **.***.***.162 (https://whatismyipaddress.com/). Gehen wir jetzt davon ich wäre der Server und mein gegenüber (in dem Fall irgendein Client) hätte auch eine ipv4 Addresse. Ich müsste über den Fritz-Box Router nicht nur eine Portfreigabe ermöglichen, sondern auch eine Portvermittlung einrichten, die ich aber durch den Router nicht ermöglichen kann? Meine 2. Frage richtet sich an einen Server, der Frei erreichbar ist. Ich besitze einen Raspery Pi, den ich als Server nutzen könnte. Aber einen Anschluss zum Internet für einen statischen Server kostet wiederrum Geld, verstehe ich das richtig? Oder wäre es irgendwie möglichen auch durch den Router einen statischen Server zu errichten (Zwar unlogisch, aber Fragen kann man es ja mal...).


Du hast immer eine IPv4 Adresse - die Frage ist nur, ob du sie exklusiv hast oder nicht. Was für einen Anschluss hast? DAs kannst du in Fritz Box nachsehen, wenn du DSLite hast, hast du die Arschkarte. Ich hab DSLite, da sieht man schön, dass ich keine öffentliche IPv4 habe:



Wenn du eine hast, dann kannst du in Fritzbox einfach eine Port-Freigabe einrichten und dann sollte es gehen.

Ein Raspberry bringt dir herzlich wenig. Du brauchst einen Server *der nicht in deinem Netz* steht, also z.B. einen V-Server oder Co.


----------



## mihe7 (13. Jan 2021)

Dreieck hat gesagt.:


> Zudem, ich muss UDP bei meinem Port verwenden oder?


Weil das hier etwas untergangen ist: das hängt davon ab, ob Du mit UDP- oder einen TCP-Sockets arbeitest. Da Du von ServerSocket sprichst, geht es wahrscheinlich um TCP-Sockets (für UDP würdest Du DatagramSocket verwenden).


----------

